
Single Drop of Blood Will Soon Be Enough to Diagnose Most Types of Cancer - mgdo
http://www.thelatestnews.com/single-drop-of-blood-soon-enough-to-diagnose-most-types-of-cancer/
======
bavcyc
What's the difference between this method and this method:
[https://www.k-state.edu/media/newsreleases/jun15/cancerpaten...](https://www.k-state.edu/media/newsreleases/jun15/cancerpatent61215.html)
?

~~~
howlin
Looks like completely different technology. OP describes a technique that
sequences platelet-derived RNA, while your link is about a technique that
analyzes enzymes in the blood plasma.

------
PhantomGremlin
"still in an early experimental phase". In the medical world, availability by
the year 2020 is "soon".

